# Bank accounts after leaving



## expat16 (Jun 11, 2016)

Does anyone know if I need to close my bank accounts here immediately upon leaving The Netherlands?

Prior to leaving (planned around Sept/Oct) I will have become a EU permanent resident (fingers x). I think it would be convenient to leave account open for a while for e.g., receiving my apt deposit back and also receiving my last tax return.

I am not moving to another country straight away, as I plan on doing some traveling for some months. That means I would not have a right to open a bank account in my new country (hoping for Spain or some other European country) and also would have to wait until my EU permanent residence is transferred to the new country. 

I wouldn't want to go through the process and cost of moving all my money to my US bank.

Thanks.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I don't believe there is any "requirement" that you close your bank account on leaving the Netherlands or any European country. I've always left a bank account open and just changed my address on the account (to wherever I am going). It may even be possible for your new bank in your new EU country to handle transferring the funds and closing out the account when the time comes. (At least you can ask!)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## expat16 (Jun 11, 2016)

Bevdeforges said:


> I don't believe there is any "requirement" that you close your bank account on leaving the Netherlands or any European country. I've always left a bank account open and just changed my address on the account (to wherever I am going). It may even be possible for your new bank in your new EU country to handle transferring the funds and closing out the account when the time comes. (At least you can ask!)
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thanks. I think this is confirmed now that ABN AMRO announced it will ask its overseas, i.e. those not living in Europe, to close their accounts, as they are changing their business structure. This means that indeed it is normally allowed to keep bank account open when moving abroad from NL.


----------

